
Silicon Valley Laid the Foundation for Trump–Now It Must Dismantle It - d--b
https://www.fastcompany.com/40479461/silicon-valley-laid-the-foundation-for-trump-now-it-must-dismantle-it
======
ackfoo
Silicon Valley laid the foundation for Trump by collecting and selling
personal information, and by providing the quants to analyze the data and
target the ads. They created the infrastructure for an efficient market of
persuadable eyeballs.

The Russians just provided the money.

We may have proved that people are too stupid for democracy.

The article, BTW, is crap.

